# PCV location for stanza (KA24E)



## mf915 (Mar 14, 2005)

I have a 92 stanza auto. I can't find the PCV valve. Please help !!!!!
Thanks !!


----------



## mf915 (Mar 14, 2005)

*i found it.. thanks*

Except that the hose broke (old and brittle). Now I have to buy a new PCV hose.


----------

